# Bradford Conditioning House - Bradford - August 2015



## degenerate (Aug 10, 2015)

The historic Conditioning House was established as a wool testing centre through a special Act of Parliament passed in 1887. It was built around 1902 and in its heyday employed hundreds of people but Bradford Council decided to sell it and the building was closed. Nearly 70% of all wool produced in the UK would have been brought here for testing prior to use.

This place is lethal, the floors are extremely rotten and in some areas full of holes! Visited with Merkal Jackson and non-member Magicman.





























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2015)

Nicely captured, thanks for posting this you made it interesting by also photographing the warning notices.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 11, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely captured, thanks for posting this you made it interesting by also photographing the warning notices.



Cheers, it's a nice but dangerous place to walk around.


----------



## smiler (Aug 11, 2015)

That is fantastic, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Aug 12, 2015)

smiler said:


> That is fantastic, I enjoyed looking, Thanks



Thanks smiler, it means a lot


----------



## HughieD (Aug 13, 2015)

Great stuff there. Nice capture!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 14, 2015)

Whoa! Thats fantastic, I've not seen this before. The composition in that second shot is spot on!
Thanks for sharing such a lovely set


----------



## degenerate (Aug 15, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Whoa! Thats fantastic, I've not seen this before. The composition in that second shot is spot on!
> Thanks for sharing such a lovely set



Thankyou! It's been done before but it was a while ago - it became one of those with rather tricky access, that could explain why it's still in fairly decent shape! I've heard its the only building of its kind in the country too.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 15, 2015)

I love the photos you got here, Degenerate, and I can imagine that this is a very fun place to explore


----------



## degenerate (Aug 15, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I love the photos you got here, Degenerate, and I can imagine that this is a very fun place to explore



Thank you, it was a laugh with torch batteries dying, bumping into things and trying not to fall through the floors! All in a good days exploring.


----------

